# SKS Mudguard Stays



## SquareDaff (13 Feb 2013)

Does anyone out there have any spare SKS Mudguard stays? Need 1 spare including the fronk fork fixing, nuts and bolts and end of wire rubber protector.

It's for a Boardman CX. The guard fitted is an SKS Blummel.

I need to do some inventive bending to get it around the disc brake caliper!
Alternatively if anyone can recommend any SKS "spares" sites that'd be great to.

Cheers!


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (13 Feb 2013)

not particularly cheap though...
http://www.sjscycles.co.uk/mudguards-spares-dept643/#filterkey=brand&brand=SKS&page=1&page=1


----------



## SquareDaff (13 Feb 2013)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> not particularly cheap though...
> http://www.sjscycles.co.uk/mudguards-spares-dept643/#filterkey=brand&brand=SKS&page=1&page=1


Cheers 
Saw this and thought that if I was going to have to spend £16 I might as well splash out £23 and have a full set of spares for every emergency. Holding off for now - but it's looking more and more like the only option!


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (13 Feb 2013)

SquareDaff said:


> Cheers
> Saw this and thought that if I was going to have to spend £16 I might as well splash out £23 and have a full set of spares for every emergency. Holding off for now - but it's looking more and more like the only option!


know what you mean.

just remembered this link from the found a bargin thread.
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/PAIR-SKS-...R&hash=item4d06c7e8be&clk_rvr_id=450333053336

or http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Ex-Displa...sure_cycling_bikeparts_SR&hash=item3f21f81cd8 which have 1 day left and are at £5 at the moment. would give you the replacement parts much cheaper.


----------



## SquareDaff (13 Feb 2013)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> know what you mean.
> 
> just remembered this link from the found a bargin thread.
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/PAIR-SKS-...R&hash=item4d06c7e8be&clk_rvr_id=450333053336
> ...


Cheers - have put them both on a watch. Personally I prefer Black mudguards - but as I'm just after the stays they'd be ideal - especially for around £5 (hopefully!!)


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (13 Feb 2013)

I would be tempted to hold fire for 5 days and keep an eye on this ebay listing
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/SKS-Mud-G...sure_cycling_bikeparts_SR&hash=item4d098b55a3
they are incomplete and may not go for much! (if you need some of the nuts& bolts plus though funny T shaped things give me a PM - I have a bag of 8 and only needed 1...)!


----------



## SquareDaff (13 Feb 2013)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> I would be tempted to hold fire for 5 days and keep an eye on this ebay listing


That would be ideal - I only need one stay, 2 nuts and bolts and 2 rubber bits to cover the wire endings. That listing has all the bits I need.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (13 Feb 2013)

SquareDaff said:


> That would be ideal - I only need one stay, 2 nuts and bolts and 2 rubber bits to cover the wire endings. That listing has all the bits I need.


if you contact them you may be able to save on postage and just get them to post what you need rather than all of it...


----------



## SquareDaff (13 Feb 2013)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> if you contact them you may be able to save on postage and just get them to post what you need rather than all of it...


Contrary to popular opinion I'm not that tight!  Suppose if you don't ask you don't get though. At that price they must just be after getting rid of some junk.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (13 Feb 2013)

SquareDaff said:


> Contrary to popular opinion I'm not that tight!  Suppose if you don't ask you don't get though. At that price they must just be after getting rid of some junk.


its what I would do... we live off 1 wage at the moment, I'm not entitled to any benefits... so ends & needs must and they may as well dispose of them rather than post them to you and you dispose of them!


----------



## SquareDaff (13 Feb 2013)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> its what I would do


Will ask. Thanks for all your help. It's appreciated!


----------



## PaulSecteur (14 Feb 2013)

Im sure i have a set of blummels at the back of the shed. Not sure what condition the stays are in but you are wlcomw to them.


----------



## SquareDaff (15 Feb 2013)

Thanks for all the offers of help. Given the cost of getting spares and after having a good look at the guards that were fitted I eventually decided to buy a set of 700x42 Bluemels. The 35mm's that Halfords put on are a little snug around the standard 35mm tyre supplied with the CX for my liking.

So will fit the new 42mm's this weekend and bend the front stays around the disc caliper. The 42's will stay on until Spring arrives when I'll switch the stock tyre for the 28mm Marathon Plus ones I had from the stolen hybrid. Will switch out the 42mm's back to the 35mm's when this happens.

I just like 3 or so millimetres on either side of my guards to allow for movement.


----------

